# Greetings all!



## Dave-0 (Aug 14, 2020)

Just popping in and introducing myself, poking around and trying to find some answers. Had been talking to a couple people on my fishing forum and they suggested coming here to learn.

So...going to be buying the 5 acres soon, moving my parents out to the country to take care of them until they pass and been looking at tractors. I have to say, Neal from Messicks has been extremely entertaining and informative. I had stopped by my local Orange dealer near the new place and somewhat explained what I was looking for. Of course, the BX23S was brought up, but doing further research, I'm not so sure it would be a big enough tractor to grow into. I plan on using this at work as well as the house, so it will be much more than just mowing the grass and cleaning out stalls.

I've been looking at the B2601 and wondering, does it really have 2-3 times more loader lifting power then the 23S? I know the numbers can be skewed and manipulated, but seriously, the BX23S can only pick up 300-400 lbs with pallet forks??? I ask because I might need to pick up a pallet of paint or a load of rail road ties to build a retaining wall. Just don't think the 23 is going to handle that. Which brings me to my next question, the backhoe. I plan on ordering a BH70 for the back of the 2601, does the frame stiffening bracket cost extra or is that usually included in the price of the hoe? I hope I don't have "Sucka" written on my forehead when I go to the dealer next time. And when is the best season to buy a tractor anyways? You know, like Ford Truck Month and what not. Is there a Kubota Kumbaya Days or season? LOL.

Just a few things to start with, so I can make informed decisions when the time comes.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wanted to welcome you to the forum David! The opinions will start sifting through here shortly, so until then, enjoy! 

Myself, I have a John Deere 990 and a Kubota BX 2200. You're going to love your Kubota!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Dave, glad to have you. Maybe we can trade a few tractor tips for some fishing tips!
If you think the 23S is good enough, then go with the bigger one. Budget being a consideration, of course. 
If you are going to be using the pallet forks for a lot of the time for work, you don't want a light weight tractor that is barely capable of doing the task.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Dave-0 said:


> Just popping in and introducing myself, poking around and trying to find some answers. Had been talking to a couple people on my fishing forum and they suggested coming here to learn.
> 
> So...going to be buying the 5 acres soon, moving my parents out to the country to take care of them until they pass and been looking at tractors. I have to say, Neal from Messicks has been extremely entertaining and informative. I had stopped by my local Orange dealer near the new place and somewhat explained what I was looking for. Of course, the BX23S was brought up, but doing further research, I'm not so sure it would be a big enough tractor to grow into. I plan on using this at work as well as the house, so it will be much more than just mowing the grass and cleaning out stalls.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about either of those tractors but will offer some general advice.
Skip buying the backhoe attachment and buy a bigger tractor with the $.
If/when you need a backhoe, rent a small trackhoe for a day or two. After you finish a few projects with the hoe it will just sit there 95% of the time. But 95% of that time you will wish you had the bigger tractor.


----------



## Dave-0 (Aug 14, 2020)

Very good point Dog, In all the videos I've seen, can't remember one person who said "Gee, I wish I had a SMALLER tractor to open this field up." Don't know if it's a good or bad thing, but I know I have boat load of projects I can use a hoe for. Mom is already talking about adding a second livable structure for when things get tense between us all living in the house. Basically a mother in laws quarters, to cool down for a couple days. Would need to put in a small septic system for that, too. 

But it's all in the works, just have to sell this house first. Looking forward to learning and growing, keeping active on here as well.


----------

